# Laptop stuck in recovery mode



## Frankierokx (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi I've got an advent Roma 1001 and when I switch it on it takes me to recovery mode, where I press reinstall windows and it gets stuck. Please help many thanks


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, it sounds as if it's booting into a recovery partition? and that during recovery the windows partition is being damaged? Possibly because the recovery partition itself is damaged.

Do you have any external recovery media? i.e. a recovery CD? Or any installation media (i.e. a windows installation CD).

The easiest fix will be to use the external media (because it wont be damaged) to recover the computer.

If you don't have either of these things please contact the manufacturer to ask for one, they'll usually send them out to you asap or give you a link to a download for one.

Can I also ask what stage the recovery gets to? and what exactly the error or freeze looks like when it gets stuck?

Many thanks,
Jamey


----------



## Frankierokx (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, I have no recovery media at all. I get the repair screen up and as soon as I click reinstall windows or the repair environment it gets stuck. The only option that works is the advanced options. 

Many thanks 
Francesca


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Reboot or turn on the machine. As soon as you see your machine's name logo splash screen keep tapping *F8*. Go to *"Advanced Options"* or *"Repair Computer" *Select your language then *"Repair Your Computer"* An installation of Windows should be detected after that select *"Next"* 

If that does not fix the issue. Do the same as before go to Next again go to command prompt type in 

```
CHKDSK C: /R
```


----------



## Frankierokx (Jun 2, 2012)

I've gone into command prompt and it's stopped saying failed to transfer logged messages to event log status 50 :-/


----------



## henry98 (Jun 4, 2012)

Try to upload from the external drive. You must have OS DVDs written for your system, you can always use them once your inbuild recovery is not working / struck in between.


----------

